

Ask HN: Review my Plugin - Landing Pages for WordPress - javery

Max Foundry just launched our first product - a plugin for WordPress to make creating Landing Pages extremely simple and easy. This is our MVP that we have been working on for a couple months and are looking for as much feedback as we can get.<p>http://maxfoundry.com/plugins/landing-page<p>This has been a unique (and great) experience for me because unlike Adzerk and TekPub I am a minority stake founder in this company. I have been able to help come up with the idea, provide feedback on development, and help with marketing/advertising without it detracting too much from my other ventures.
======
javery
<http://maxfoundry.com/plugins/landing-page> \- clickable

------
petercooper
How many businesses are you going to launch this year, James?! ;-) Seriously,
though, this is an obvious win for anyone who's been eyeing up Unbounce.com,
like me. The single site fee doesn't seem too competitive in comparison but
for the multiple site, it's an obvious win if you want to roll out a ton of
landing pages to test out ideas.

~~~
javery
At least one more. ;)

------
dawie
To me it looks like you are just selling a template.

You should consider setting people up with a test account or demo area, so
they can see how it actually works. The screenshots doesn't really help me
understand what the plugin does.

~~~
javery
Good idea - it should be too hard to have a demo account setup on a test blog.

------
mtsmith85
A very cool plugin. I really like the idea of the easier A/B testing of pages.

A question, though. Are there any ramifications for selling the
templates/plugin with WordPress and the GPL?

~~~
SabrinaDent
Selling WP Themes and the GPL:

[http://www.graphics.com/modules.php?name=Sections&op=vie...](http://www.graphics.com/modules.php?name=Sections&op=viewarticle&artid=869)

All PHP files (with WP code) must be distributed with a GPL license. Images,
stylesheets, and JavaScripts do not need to be and can be sold commercially.

~~~
ktsmith
To be clear, you may still charge for the PHP code it however must be
distributed under the GPL license and no additional restrictions may be made.
If maxfoundry is distributing the entire package as GPL (including images, js,
css) then their current license pricing may not hold up as the single/multi
site restriction should violate the GPL.

~~~
templaedhel
Which of course explains the WP theme markets ability to function.

------
techiferous
How do you differentiate this product from <http://unbounce.com/> ?

~~~
javery
I think unbounce is a very cool product - I just don't think everyone who
needs landing pages or is selling a product wants to pay a monthly fee to
manage them. This plugin makes it easy to get landing page setup and running
for a one-time cost.

------
kes
Maybe contact WPEngine (<http://wpengine.com/>) and see if you can sell there
too?

~~~
javery
Good idea - just sent Jason a note.

------
Nerveman
You have competition: <http://www.optimizepress.com/>

